# jobs



## deidregordon (Oct 6, 2011)

thinkin of moving to vilamoura, im a qualified nurse with 27yrs of experience in both hospital and health centre, does any1 know of any jobs?? thanx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Deidre, 
And a very warm :welcome:to the forum

If you have a look at this link you will see that this has been discussed a little before.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/85508-nursing.html

Hope it is of some help


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



deidregordon said:


> thinkin of moving to vilamoura, im a qualified nurse with 27yrs of experience in both hospital and health centre, does any1 know of any jobs?? thanx



Search Jobs Portugal


----------

